# Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???



## Der Goldaal (11. April 2005)

;+  Hi Leute

Also ich habe da mal ne (blöde) Frage. ich habe schon öfter mal gesehen, dass bei manchen Vorfächern ein 2. Haken auf die Schnur gezogen wird. Kann mir jemand die genaue Bedeutung erklären ???!!!! Und werden beide Haken mit Würmern bestückt. Also es ist ja wirklich nicht so, dass ich nu gar keine Ahnung habe, aber ich habe keine wirklich gute Erklärung für diese Bauweise.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Achso ich Grüße noch alle EXORI CUP Teilnehmer war zwar für alle Fischmäßig ein ziehmlicher Reinfall aber war doch trotzdem mal interessant. (Nummer 29 ALTENTEIL) #6


----------



## Klaus S. (12. April 2005)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Moin Goldaal,

ich war die Nummer 30 in Altenteil :m Ich bin der Typ der Dir die transparenten Schrumpfschläuche für deine Ruten gegeben hat und Du mußtest dafür meine leere Bierpulle mit nach Hause nehmen :q :q :q  
Für den 2. Haken gibt es verschiedene Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.
1. Gegen Fehlbisse wenn die Dorsche sehr vorsichtig beissen.
2. Zur Anköderung von großen Ködern z.B. Tobiasfische

Ansonsten bekommst Du hier bestimmt noch paar Antworten von Leuten die öfters mit den 2 Hakensystem fischen (ich angel nicht damit).

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus


----------



## Agalatze (12. April 2005)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

du hast das schon ganz richtig erklärt klaus.
wenn die dorsche super vorsichtig sind stehen die chance größer, dass
einer der beiden haken hängen bleibt.
zu der beköderung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich eigentlich immer nur einen
haken dafür benutze-auch bei tobiasfischen. allerdings angel ich fast nie damit,
weil ich den watti und ringler wesentlich fängiger finde.


----------



## heinzrch (12. April 2005)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

ich verwende manchmal 2 Haken um einen Tauwurm schön gestreckt anbieten zu können.


----------



## easy0815 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Hallo Goldaal,

Aga und die Anderen haben aller recht, denn häufig wollen gerade die Dorsche "Fleisch".
Wenn Du dann noch weit "rauskeulen" musst, um an den Fisch zu kommen, dann nimmst Di ein Einzelhakenvorfach.
So, Due beköderst alsp mit Deiner Kodernadel den "festgeknoteten" Haken (ca.3-6 Metten), demnach hast Du eine ca. 15cm. lange Wurmreihe auf der Schnur.
Jetzt wickelst Du die Wurmreihe einmal um den "losen Haken", einklippen und dann volle Lotte gen Lolland!

Nein, wenn der Fisch von oben auf die Wurmreihe beisst, dann lauert dort der lose haken, und wenn Du eh mit 2 Haken fischen darfst, warum sollst du es nicht auch tun?

Gruß

easy 0815


----------



## Der Goldaal (12. April 2005)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

#h Vielen Dank für die Antworten, leider scheint dass ja nicht so der große bringer mit den Dingern zu sein. Ich find sie ja auch nicht so toll. Naja vielleicht irgendwann mal probieren. Und so große Geheimnisse scheinen sich ja auch nicht darunter zu verbergen.|bla: 

An Klaus S.:

Ja kann mich schon dran erinner an deine Pulle, ich hab mir das Pfand schon abgeholt, und vielen Dank nochmal für die Schläuche. Ich habe sie aber bis jetzt noch nicht montiert. Erstens faulheit und zweitens sträube ich mich noch etwas bei meiner neuen Antares den obersten Ring zu lösen, da hab ich noch nicht so'n tolles Gefühl.|uhoh: 
Also bis dann. Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich Deinen Namen im Board hatte ihn nämlich letztens nicht so richtig mitbekommen.


----------



## haukep (13. April 2005)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*



			
				easy0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Goldaal,
> 
> Aga und die Anderen haben aller recht, denn häufig wollen gerade die Dorsche "Fleisch".
> Wenn Du dann noch weit "rauskeulen" musst, um an den Fisch zu kommen, dann nimmst Di ein Einzelhakenvorfach.
> ...




Klingt gut, das werde ich mal ausprobieren... #h


----------



## captainahab (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Hi , Nr. 30 vom Altenteil,
ich bin auch 1 bis 2 mal  im Jahr dort oben und seit 20.11.2013 Besitzer des Fischereischeines, also noch blutiger Anfänger , hab aber trotzdem über den Jahreswechsel dort auf Meerforelle geangelt und tatsächlich auch etwas gefangen .
Blöde Frage: "Was hat es mit diesen Schrumpfschläuchen auf sich ?"
Braucht man sowas ? Wenn ja, wozu ?

Gruß
Captainahab


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

13.04.2005, 12:16 da wurde die letzte antwort zuvor geschrieben.


----------



## Norbi (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Moin@All
Ich weiss ja das der Tread hier schon etwas älter ist,aber ich möchte trotzdem mal was zum 2ten Haken sagen.
Wir hatten beim Brandungsangeln alle Augenblicke bisse und es hingen kleine Wittlinge am Haken.Teilweise folgte nachdem Wittlingbiss ein heftiger Biss,aber es blieb nichts am Haken hängen,so bauten Wir uns einen 2ten Haken auf die Mundschnur,
ca.5-10cm über den 1ten Haken,und siehe da jetzt blieben die Übeltäter die den häftigen verursachen hängen.
Wir nennen diese Montage....Überbissmontage.:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1907&pictureid=17535


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> 13.04.2005, 12:16 da wurde die letzte antwort zuvor geschrieben.


|abgelehn#d|abgelehn
Und??... Was soll uns dieser "überaus sinnvolle" Beitrag von Dir jetzt sagen???
Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich, Captainahab ist noch relativ neu in der Materie Angeln, sowohl hier im Board als auch als Angler an sich. 
Er hat sich hier über das Thema Brandungsangeln schlau gelesen und vielleicht sogar die Boardsuche benutzt. Nun hat sich für Ihn in einem Thema aus 2005 eine Frage gestellt, auf die er eine Antwort sucht und hat diese VÖLLIG RICHTIG auch in diesem Thema gestellt, bevor er dafür nen neuen Thread erstellt.
ALSO HAT ER ALLES RICHTIG GEMACHT!!!!!!!
Ich wüsste auch nicht warum das Thema Schrumpschlauch beim Brandungsangeln in 2014 nicht genauso aktuell ist wie in 2005!!!
Also Captainahab,
durchsichtige Schrumpfschläuche werden von einigen Jungs und Mädels die öfter mal in der Brandung stehen als Knicklichthalter verwendet. Dies spart das lästige ankleben mittels Tesafilm vor jedem Angeln.
Für die Montage der Schrumpfschläuche sind ca 5-10min Bastelei fällig, dann aber hast Du auch einen gut haltenden, mehrfach wieder verwendbaren und leicht zu bedienenden Knicklichthalter.
Als erstes muss dafür einmal der Spitzenring entfernt werden, dann schiebt man 2 Stücke Schrumpfschläuche auf das Spitzenteil. In die Schrumpfschläuche steckst Du dann das Knicklicht so das es auf beiden Seiten ca. 1-1,5cm im Schrumpfschlauch sitzt. 
Nun fixierst Du das ganze mit z.B. einem Fön ca. 3-5cm unterhalb der Rutenspitze. Der Abstand zur Spitze ist wichtig, da Du nach dem Angeln den oberen Schlauch einfach Richtung Spitze schiebst und so das Knicklicht entfernen kannst. Jetzt den Ring wieder auf die Spitze kleben und fertig ist nen 1a Knicklichthalter.
Viel Spass wünsche ich Dir weiterhin hier beim Schmökern im Board!!!!..... Und...... Es gibt keine blöden Fragen!!!... Nur blöde Antworten!!!....


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

foren und beiträge haben ne gewisse halbwertszeit. 
vermutlich sind viele der user die hier diskutiert haben nicht mal mehr in diesem forum aktiv. suchfunktion nutzen ist super, aber solche uralt threads ausgraben ist auch nicht optimal.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Ob die Leute die damals diskutiert haben, hier noch aktiv sind, ist doch völlig wumpe!!! 
Du hast den Beitrag ja auch gefunden! ... und die Frage von cptahab ist damals wie heute noch aktuell!! Also warum nicht auch einen Uraltthread für die Frage nutzen!!??!!
Sehe da keinen Sinn drin für jede belanglose Frage nen neuen Thread zu erstellen wenn es das Thema hier schon mal im groben gegeben hat! !!


----------



## maflomi01 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Völlig Richtig wenn hier jeder mit einem neuen Trööt immer wieder das selbe Thema Fragt ,dann gibt es das 100rte mal in gleicher Form.
 Also einfach alte Kisten raus kramen, Frage Stellen, Antwort abwarten Fertig.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*

Schau mal im net nah pennel rig. Findest genus antworten


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> foren und beiträge haben ne gewisse halbwertszeit.
> vermutlich sind viele der user die hier diskutiert haben nicht mal mehr in diesem forum aktiv. suchfunktion nutzen ist super, aber solche uralt threads ausgraben ist auch nicht optimal.




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278957


----------



## nordbeck (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ob die Leute die damals diskutiert haben, hier noch aktiv sind, ist doch völlig wumpe!!!
> Du hast den Beitrag ja auch gefunden! ... und die Frage von cptahab ist damals wie heute noch aktuell!! Also warum nicht auch einen Uraltthread für die Frage nutzen!!??!!
> Sehe da keinen Sinn drin für jede belanglose Frage nen neuen Thread zu erstellen wenn es das Thema hier schon mal im groben gegeben hat! !!



ja komisch wenn der wieder hochgeholt wird. dann sieht man den logischerweise -.-

scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige der sich daran stört.

danke,mathei!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was bedeutet der 2 Haken am Vorfach ???*



captainahab schrieb:


> Hi , Nr. 30 vom Altenteil,
> ich bin auch 1 bis 2 mal  im Jahr dort oben und seit 20.11.2013 Besitzer des Fischereischeines, also noch blutiger Anfänger , hab aber trotzdem über den Jahreswechsel dort auf Meerforelle geangelt und tatsächlich auch etwas gefangen .
> Blöde Frage: "Was hat es mit diesen Schrumpfschläuchen auf sich ?"
> Braucht man sowas ? Wenn ja, wozu ?
> ...



Wie schon gesagt wurde kommen die Schrumpfschläuche auf die Rutenspitzen und dienen als Knicklichthalter. 

Guck mal hier: http://www.fehmarn-angler.net/wbb/board12-brandungsangeln/board30-ausr%C3%BCstung-und-montagen/3731-ruten-tuning-knicklichthalter/


Lass die anderen Pappnasen ruhig sabbeln....


----------

